# Best Electric Clipper For a Cat



## DaveGF (May 31, 2007)

I have a himalayan who has a matt of hair that needs to be clipped. It's too big to brush out. I tried my sister's clipper that she uses for her west highland terrier, but it wouldn't cut through the hair. I don't know if the blade was just too dull (works for the dog), or if I need a special clipper for a cat. Can't seem to find any cat specific clippers in an internet search. I read a few user reviews of clippers which said the clipper worked for their dog, but not on their cat's hair.

Why would a clipper work on a dog's hair, but not a cat's? 

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good clipper for a himalayan?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

A good clipper will skim right under the mat. There's none better than the Oster Golden A5. Wish I could afford a set, with four long-hairs in the bunch--the cheaper ones cost less money but lots more aggravation!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

